# Lost Deposit



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

I was trying to buy house in Catral. I paid estate agent 17,000€ deposit. Now I find house is illegal build with no documents. Estate agent now say cannot have money back it is hers. She say illegal build not in Spanish deposit contract. I go police and they say this normal.

I have lawyer but he boyfriend of estate agent, I give him 3,000€ now he say it belongs to him.

What can I do.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We had someone else report a similar occurrence just a few months ago. What an unfortunate coincidence.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...ts-living-spain/1455786-property-deposit.html


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

I am not understanding. I get daughter to help right cause english not so good. I am Russian and in Russia.

Pesky Wesky, Isobella and Megsmum like this. Why they like I loss 20,000€


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> I am not understanding. I get daughter to help right cause english not so good. I am Russian and in Russia.
> 
> Pesky Wesky, Isobella and Megsmum like this. Why they like I loss 20,000€


They don't like that you've lost the money.


If you have been to the police & reported it, I don't think there's any more you can do.


You could try contacting the local OMIC office - they can explain what rights you have if any, & they won't charge you.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

There is an EU institution a bit like the claims court in UK. Cannot remember the name but it must be on one of their websites. Worth a look. Unbelievable these crooks


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanking you I go OMIC office see if they can get money. When I go guardia I not understanding all they say you Russian she british so not problem guardia then say lawyer spain he can do what like. I thinking Moscow Russia bad but spain more bad maybe now go Vietnam or Cambodia where have law and people on forum not like I losing money and laughing. I work 40 year for money have 3 job and 14 hours every day


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> Thanking you I go OMIC office see if they can get money. When I go guardia I not understanding all they say you Russian she british so not problem guardia then say lawyer spain he can do what like. I thinking Moscow Russia bad but spain more bad maybe now go Vietnam or Cambodia where have law and people on forum not like I losing money and laughing. I work 40 year for money have 3 job and 14 hours every day


Hello Tatiana.
No you misunderstand, the members liking the info about another thread that Lynn gave a link to & not about your problem.
You can rest assured that no member will like what has happened to you as we all dislike crooks as much as you do.

Maybe these people can help (?) as I know them to be an honest company.
https://assanchis.com/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> Thanking you I go OMIC office see if they can get money. When I go guardia I not understanding all they say you Russian she british so not problem guardia then say lawyer spain he can do what like. I thinking Moscow Russia bad but spain more bad maybe now go Vietnam or Cambodia where have law and people on forum not like I losing money and laughing. I work 40 year for money have 3 job and 14 hours every day


No-one is laughing at you

I think you probably didn't understand what was said at the Guardia Civil. It's best to take translator if you don't speak Spanish.

The nationality of the agent & your nationality are irrelevant. The business is in Spain & has to follow Spanish law. 

I don't know the law about purchase deposits but check the agreement you signed. If you don't have any luck with OMIC, get another lawyer to check the agreement.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> We had someone else report a similar occurrence just a few months ago. What an unfortunate coincidence.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...ts-living-spain/1455786-property-deposit.html


Yes, it’s a wicked world, beset with snares and traps for the unwary.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanking all people. I did go new legal man this morning he want 300e for 10 minute talking. He say deposit paper not say I not buy illegal house. Now I find estate agent own house.


----------



## silaeu (Jul 2, 2016)

Ufffff!!! I think there's nothing you can do legally.....You have fallen into a scam. It is your word against his. Very sorry. :-(


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanking you I now know in Spain crime pay because crime legal and everyone think it funny. When I meet estate agent she want be my sister now she shut door and say off. Legal boyfriend say see you in court take 10 years.

/SNIP/


----------

